# [SOLVED] Rooting info needed / Please help soon.



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi
I wanted to ask something about Rooting but couldn't find specific section for it or if there is, i am sorry i couldn't locate it. I apologize for it.
I have a Huawei Ascend G610-U20 with Android 4.2.1. The internal memory is 4GB but only 1.86GB is useable (on format). I am using Stock ROM.

I have some applications which are installed in phone memory (sdcard 0, not external sdcard). For example Facebook and by default it doesn't have the option of shifting to SD card, that option is turned off. Similarly this is off for Mix Cloud app. There are so many other apps as well. I use Dodol launcher and all it's themes are on phone memory and cannot be migrated to external SD card.

I found this thread of making SD card as default location for installation. I didn't do it being afraid to make any disastrous changes to my phone.
Then i got to know about rooting and i was again afraid of bricking my phone. This is why i am asking it here. I had previously another Android phone and i rooted it and then it started some problems mainly software clashes. e.g. when viber is being used and a phone call comes, phone restarted. I thought of at least considered that time that this is due to rooting.

My sole purpose of doing any of above method is, to be able to migrate those apps to external SD card which are by default not able to be migrated in stock ROM. Else than this i am not much advanced user and nor do i want to go further deeper. 

What you recommend and what is the best way to do.
Just a point to mention, in case of using that 1st method of Android ADB method, i think it would need me to format the phone and then reinstall the apps. Am i right?

Please guide me.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Rooting info needed / Please help soon.*

This is about rooting your phone How To Root Huawei G610-U20 Running on Android 4.2.1 Jelly Bean - Without PC Guide | Android Pulp | #1 Android Customization Resource
Another place to look for info is here Huawei G610 U20- U00 (Any Version) All Roms … - Pg. 19 | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums I would read from page 1 of the thread.


----------

